# Happy Easter Everyone!



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

My furry pets would like to wish you all a Happy Easter!

more pics on the way!:-D


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter, your pet's are cute. Hamster is my favourite very adorable, but I've always had a soft spot for hamsters.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Happy easter!


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

So CUTE!... Happy Easter !!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Happy Easter everyone!










Here's a some more photos


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

Do stuffed bunnies count? Bunny was Shadow's first playmate when she was a 5 week old baby. She snuggled and slept with the bunny till she got big enough to sleep on the bed with us. She still plays with it sometimes even now that she almost 10 months old. Last pic is what she has turned into. Spoiled rotten little girl...


----------



## southernsweety13 (Apr 21, 2014)

Your netherland dwarf is soo adorable! I have two rabbits of my own, my buck is a BEW holland lop and my female is a smokey blue DM lionhead.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

jag14 said:


> Do stuffed bunnies count? Bunny was Shadow's first playmate when she was a 5 week old baby. She snuggled and slept with the bunny till she got big enough to sleep on the bed with us. She still plays with it sometimes even now that she almost 10 months old. Last pic is what she has turned into. Spoiled rotten little girl...



Oh my gosh what an adorable little kitten ^_^ And she certainly grew to be a very elegant cat.

Thanks for sharing, its been a long day but those pictures put a smile on my face!



southernsweety13 said:


> Your netherland dwarf is soo adorable! I have two rabbits of my own, my buck is a BEW holland lop and my female is a smokey blue DM lionhead.


Thanks, he can be a bit of a handful, (he's only two and filled with energy) but we love him to bits! btw your rabbits sound beautiful, I've always loved Lionhead rabbits.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I can sympathize with long days. It is almost 8:30pm, and I have been at work since 5am. Car issues, saving gas by driving one car. I have to wait till other half gets out of work. He's on his way now.
We do love our little girl, spoiled or not!


----------

